# Kcal bulking



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Is it me? Am I doing something wrong? I find it so hard to consume 3500cals of clean food a day while on bulk. I grow quick but getting 3500 in to me of good decent whole food has become a serious pain in the ass. Ive got some mass gainer shakes at 420 cal per 100g but prefer try get it from whole foods. Any suggestions?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

If you already have your protein on point get some nuts, peanut butter, pasta, bagels or the like down you.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Irondan said:


> If you already have your protein on point get some nuts, peanut butter, pasta, bagels or the like down you.


I consume close to 300g protein a day as if I go to high on carbs I look like Michelin man so have a 40 45 15 pcf ratio

works well when I cut aswel except drop carbs to 35% and adjust cals accordingly.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

EVOO, Walnut Oil, peanut butter. Or make your own weight gainer. 250ML whole milk, 100g oats, 1 banana, Whey and peanut butter. This will come to around 900 kcals, add some honey and you got 1000 kcals.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

MBR said:


> EVOO, Walnut Oil, peanut butter. Or make your own weight gainer. 250ML whole milk, 100g oats, 1 banana, Whey and peanut butter. This will come to around 900 kcals, add some honey and you got 1000 kcals.


what can I swap the banana for as I can't eat them, I turn into Eric from banana man lol


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> what can I swap the banana for as I can't eat them, I turn into Eric from banana man lol


Coconut works.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> what can I swap the banana for as I can't eat them, I turn into Eric from banana man lol


Banana is around 100 - 150 kcals so anything else that takes your fancy that has similar kcals.. or just add more peanut butter which is a high cal food per weight.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been eating cereal, 2 or 3 bowlfuls and I'm adding 1000-1500 cals, easy to eat as well.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Is it me? Am I doing something wrong? I find it so hard to consume 3500cals of clean food a day while on bulk.


Don't only eat 'clean' foods then. You're making things harder for yourself than you need to for zero benefit.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Don't only eat 'clean' foods then. You're making things harder for yourself than you need to for zero benefit.


if you had genetics like mine you'd eat only clean on a bulk lol. I look at saturated fat or sugary carbs and my gut expands. I keep sugars to pre and post workout as a rule. Seems to work for me. Ive no problem getting good gains but it's a ball ache trying get the food in. I may have to just increase portion sizes because 7 meals a day is a nightmare at times


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Is it me? Am I doing something wrong? I find it so hard to consume 3500cals of clean food a day while on bulk. I grow quick but getting 3500 in to me of good decent whole food has become a serious pain in the ass. Ive got some mass gainer shakes at 420 cal per 100g but prefer try get it from whole foods. Any suggestions?


I'm getting 5500 a day in clean foods.

Most coming from. ..dried fruit,peanut butter, Cocopops, oats, pasta,whole milk.


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

I say it all the time,

Coco pops.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> if you had genetics like mine you'd eat only clean on a bulk lol. I look at saturated fat or sugary carbs and my gut expands. I keep sugars to pre and post workout as a rule. Seems to work for me. Ive no problem getting good gains but it's a ball ache trying get the food in. I may have to just increase portion sizes because 7 meals a day is a nightmare at times


Have you genuinely compared 'clean' and 'dirty' for exactly the same calories/macros?

If you really don't want to consider bigger changes, I'd start by looking at trying to reduce your fibre intake, which looks fairly high from your post in the typical day's food thread.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I'm getting 5500 a day in clean foods.
> 
> Most coming from. ..dried fruit,peanut butter, Cocopops, oats, pasta,whole milk.


Cocopops aren't 'clean' now are they  .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Cocopops aren't 'clean' now are they .


Of course they are .....cough


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you genuinely compared 'clean' and 'dirty' for exactly the same calories/macros?
> 
> If you really don't want to consider bigger changes, I'd start by looking at trying to reduce your fibre intake, which looks fairly high from your post in the typical day's food thread.


it's not the kcal that's hard to achieve its getting to it without having huge carbs, fibres high because proteins high so I can poop lol. It works for me that's y I do it like that, I have to get at least 1200 cals from protein or won't make the 3500


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mosslanemauler said:


> it's not the kcal that's hard to achieve its getting to it without having huge carbs, fibres high because proteins high so I can poop lol. It works for me that's y I do it like that, I have to get at least 1200 cals from protein or won't make the 3500


If you're eating over 1.5g of protein per lb bodyweight, definitely try eating less protein (and less fibre). That's assuming you're assisted, you'll need less if natty.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> if you had genetics like mine you'd eat only clean on a bulk lol. I look at saturated fat or sugary carbs and my gut expands.


The broscience & media hype is strong in this one.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you're eating over 1.5g of protein per lb bodyweight, definitely try eating less protein (and less fibre). That's assuming you're assisted, you'll need less if natty.


im 211 lbs mid way into first course I was about 185 when I started, some water obviously but fat seems to have not increased


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'm getting 5500 a day in clean foods.
> 
> Most coming from. ..dried fruit,peanut butter, Cocopops, oats, pasta,whole milk.


you tell him FelonE 5%ers rule eat more....


----------

